# Possible planer deal



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Lowes has dropped their price on the DeWalt 734 planer to $349. Home Depot also sells it for a higher price so you should be able to get a price match +10% off. Then theres another scenario,If you have a Harbor Freight and a Lowes and a Home Depot in close proximety you can say that Home Depot accepts ther 20% off Harbor Freight coupon as most near a H.F do now and get the Lowes to accept or tell them you will go to Home Depot then and make the purchase or simply get Home Depot to price match Lowes and see if they will accept the H.Freight coupon as well. Either way it gonnna be either 10% off or 20% off and thats a pretty good deal on a new DeWalt planer that gets good reviews. Just some scenarios to think about but I would hurry as this could change.:dirol:


----------

